# Let's play catchup



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's catch and pass the Kings forum is post count

Sacramento: 11,116
Dallas: 10,812

So, get your posting hats on and just add in a few posts here and there


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Ill help you out  , I think your Dirk fan club is going well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Nice, add me to your Peja fanclub aswell


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Noone post in here. Theo is tricking you guys. Go to Kings forum. 


Just kidding. Post anywhere you want.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Noone post in here. Theo is tricking you guys. Go to Kings forum.
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Post anywhere you want.


Except in the Kings forum


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Theo! said:


> Except in the Kings forum


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


>


Hey, you got yourself into that one.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



_Dre_ said:


> Hey, you got yourself into that one.


At least I said Just kidding.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

A rivalry on the court. A Rivarly on the message boards as well.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Hopefully we get the Kings in the first round (We should have home court this time).

Pay Back Time!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Theo! said:


> Let's catch and pass the Kings forum is post count
> 
> Sacramento: 11,116
> Dallas: 10,812
> ...


Kings: 11,326 (+210)
Mavericks: 11,120 (+308)

We're catching up


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

I could always redirect that massive 200+ post Chris Webber thread from the NBA board to the Kings board.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

 Bully!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Nah, I won't use my CM powers for evil


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

I won't use mod powers for evil either....Suckers, I fooled him :-D

Damnit, said it the wrong way around


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Peja Vu said:


> I could always redirect that massive 200+ post Chris Webber thread from the NBA board to the Kings board.


Hey hey, that is cheating, that is a 76ers forum thread. 

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Yeah!!! screw quality lets go for quanity...cause that means where good!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> Yeah!!! screw quality lets go for quanity...cause that means where good!!!


Surely you don't consider yourself quality?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Surely you don't consider yourself quality?


alot more then ciertien other Mav posters...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Theo! said:


> Kings: 11,326 (+210)
> Mavericks: 11,120 (+308)
> 
> We're catching up


Slowely but surely:

Kings: 11,683
Mavericks: 11,663


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

11,664


I say Dirk goes for 30+ tomorrow


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

But please, don't just post-pad our forum count here


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

^^Is this not a post padding/achievement thread?

Dallas Related: When is Damp coming back? Bradley's pissing me off.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Zach said:


> ^^Is this not a post padding/achievement thread?
> 
> Dallas Related: When is Damp coming back? Bradley's pissing me off.


We shouldn't be depending on Bradley as the starter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

When I was a little kid, overtaking the Kings forum was a dream of mine. Finally accomplishing it is a blessing, I would like to thank the following people; Jesus for giving me the strength and support needed. Dragnsmke1 for his rantings, mavsman, mavs dude, gambino, zach, the future7, SMDre & DHarris34Phan for their constant posting in the Mavs forum. I would also like to thank Dre because he helps me mod here *stops, and wipes a tear from my eye*. Last but not least, I want to thank myself because I am so amazingly fantastic
---------------------------------------

Now, let's get a good lead going in front of Sacramento


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



> Now, let's get a good lead going in front of Sacramento


If the Mavericks aren't going to have a killer instinct oncourt, we will. So let's post.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Next targets:

Seattle Sonics: 14,721
Orlando Magic: 15,002
Washington Wizards: 15,429

Please do not Post-Pad guys, it will really ruin the forum


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The goals of a 14 year old...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Theo! said:


> ... SMDre & ... for their constant posting in the Mavs forum.


Nice to see that my work doesn’t go underappreciated. :bbanana: 



Theo! said:


> Next targets:
> 
> Seattle Sonics: 14,721
> Orlando Magic: 15,002
> Washington Wizards: 15,429


Lets getter done.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Theo! said:


> When I was a little kid, overtaking the Kings forum was a dream of mine. Finally accomplishing it is a blessing, I would like to thank the following people; Jesus for giving me the strength and support needed. Dragnsmke1 for his rantings, mavsman, mavs dude, gambino, zach, the future7, SMDre & DHarris34Phan for their constant posting in the Mavs forum. I would also like to thank Dre because he helps me mod here *stops, and wipes a tear from my eye*. Last but not least, I want to thank myself because I am so amazingly fantastic
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Now, let's get a good lead going in front of Sacramento



It's a wonder you don't have Carpal Tunnell.

It also helps our forum that I am really really good looking.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Zach said:


> It also helps our forum that I am really really good looking.


Considering your avatar, I say; Theres more to life than being really really good looking


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Theo! said:


> Considering your avatar, I say; Theres more to life than being really really good looking



Yeah, like being really really ridiculously really really good looking.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL @ all u guys, in all that ranting u didn't even give me thanks being the most knowledgeable Australian in NBA terms, thanks Theo .


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> LOL @ all u guys, in all that ranting u didn't even give me thanks being the most knowledgeable Australian in NBA terms, thanks Theo .



I recognize you, Will.........










as being inferior to me. 

:joke:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL @ u Zach u r way below my league :biggrin:.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> LOL @ u Zach u r way below my league :biggrin:.



:laugh:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lol did anyone notice how much posts the Kings have now. How did they do it? We passed them and left them.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> Lol did anyone notice how much posts the Kings have now. How did they do it? We passed them and left them.


 We are only 8 behind you guys now (9 now with this post....why am I helping you )

Our board had a 60 post game thread yesterday, the biggest in a while. Probably because it was a nationally televised game.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Pejavlade said:


> Ill help you out  , I think your Dirk fan club is going well.


add me to your peja fan club


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

Another 60 post game thread and we are ahead :embarrass


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*



Peja Vu said:


> Another 60 post game thread and we are ahead :embarrass


Damn those Kings. :smilewink


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

We have just passed the Kings again. :banana: 

Dallas: 11,911
Kings: 11,899

Its very close right now, we need to try to build a comfortable lead.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is this helping?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Is this helping?


I think so. It can't hurt.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, that's good to know.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Oh, that's good to know.


I try to help when I can. :makeadeal


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Both boards have about the same ammount of posters, so I bet we go back and forth for the rest of the season....unless one board recruits more than the other


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I think I can help the cause at the moment :biggrin:.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Lets catch upto the Kings*

I'll do what I can to help


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone looked at the totals from the entire SW divison. We are blowing them out the water. 

:banana: :banana: :banana: - I hate this dancing banana, but can't get enough of it. :curse: :laugh:  :curse: :laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Guys, if we keep posting random things in this thread to just boost our forum post count, I will lock this thread. I didn't mean to set this chain of event off, but don't make me finish it

Sorry guys 

Mavs > Kings


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Guys, if we keep posting random things in this thread to just boost our forum post count, I will lock this thread. I didn't mean to set this chain of event off, but don't make me finish it
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> Mavs > Kings


Sorry Theo!, but they started it!!!!! :boxing:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Guys, if we keep posting random things in this thread to just boost our forum post count, I will lock this thread. I didn't mean to set this chain of event off, but don't make me finish it
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> Mavs > Kings


*A thread called "let's play catchup" kind of made it sound like you wanted people to post anything just to increase your post count. I'm sure that wasn't your intention, but thats the way it looks. Anyways, good luck catching the Queens, and I will be help as I like to post in this forum always.....don't forget to post in the Milwaukee Bucks Forum *


----------

